# breeding tipplets



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

Beginner question. I have three pairs of tipplets that just have paired up and started breeding. One pair just had their first egg. I don't plan on raising any birds this year. My question is,should I leave them together and discard the eggs or replace with fake eggs,or should the birds be separated until I'm ready to breed?

Thanks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Either way is fine, just depends on which you prefer. Just make sure if you do keep them together, to put dummy eggs under them when throwing out the originals.


----------



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

With the dummy eggs is their a certain amount of time they should be left under a pair of birds? Will the birds catch on and abandon the nest?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eventually they will abandon the nest just like if their own eggs had turned out infertile or rotten. But they'll fall for it again when they lay another clutch. So I just leave them under them until they abandon it.


----------



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Need to get me some dummy eggs!

P.S. Sorry for the miss spelling of Tippler. Growing up we always referred to them as Tipplets.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

keep them separated.Put them back together at the end of january beggining of february,you'll get healther babies.Too much mating even though you're using dummy eggs is still not good,as the hen is still laying eggs.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Marcio NY said:


> Thanks for the info. Need to get me some dummy eggs!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the miss spelling of Tippler. Growing up we always referred to them as Tipplets.


I think thats a New York thing. Thats what I called them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Marcio NY said:


> Thanks for the info. Need to get me some dummy eggs!
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the miss spelling of Tippler. Growing up we always referred to them as Tipplets.


*Hl Marco NY, No need to be sorry, I have been calling them TIPPLETS for 70 years and I ain't going to change now. Thats what we called them in NEW YORK CITY when I was 10 years old.* GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

JRNY said:


> I think thats a New York thing. Thats what I called them.


_*Yeah Tipplets, yeah I've heard that before in Brooklyn & “Poke your birds around for a stray with the Bamboo pole” , “My Stock rolled out” , “My 200 Flights where in a tight ball up in the Pins” , “Then they all started to Butterfly down & made a B-line for Home” , “I Hit the Stock” Oh the good old days…!…LOLOLOL

Louie *_


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Now if I could only obtain some up here!  North Dakota!


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

You say tippler I say tipplet.. As long as you fly them and they do what they are suppose to how cares what you call them... lol. Here in florida alot of people call them Tipplers. Im 27 years old been flying birds since i was about 12.. had a birds around me all my life. In NYC everything that flies good an high is a tipplet lol.. DANES, Rollers etc. lol... Ive even seen people call west of englands tipplets cause they had pearl eyes an flew lol..


----------

